# 2007 Nissan Murano RPMs?



## Samhaycar (Dec 11, 2019)

I have a 2007 nissan Murano sl... only 63k miles on it... I got in my car the other day backed up the hill I live on, it went up the hill as it normally does, then I put it in drive and pressed the gas... RPMs went up... Car didn't move... Then I put it in reverse, same thing, rpms went up but no movement. Turned the car off, turned it back on, and it was fine...... Went to leave work later that day and it took a lot longer than normal to turn over. I had to hold it a good 5-10 seconds for it to finally start... It seems a little bogged down?? I had my husband drive it and the RPMs are acting really funny now... Going down hill without pressing the gas it revs up to 4000 RPMs. I have it at the dealership now but they want 150$ to run diagnostics. Any opinions??


----------

